# The Illusion Collar from Dog Whisperer?



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wondered if anyone has ever used the Illusion collar that Cesar's wife designed on the Dog Whisperer. I'm still trying to master "the walk" with Lucy, and some of the techniques I use are what I learn from watching him and some from watching Victoria Stillwell's show It's Me Or The Dog (turning Lucy around every time she starts to pull on the lead, then saying "good girl" when she heels, and "let's go" and turning her back). 

Sorry I'm not answering any other peoples' questions or concerns yet, but I'm soooo new at this. I haven't even had Lucy a month yet! I'm such a novice and working so hard to be a good owner. I worry about doing it all wrong and not being able to fix mistakes. 

Christina


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

All the illusion collar is is an over glorified choke collar that is kept in place by the rest of the contraption to keep it in the optimum correction position. I don't put much faith in Caesar's training. Victoria is much better IMO. Something else to do to help stop pulling is SLOW down how fast you walk (like 1 step a second) and make the dog absorb everything in that area at that moment. Kinda like putting them into sensory overload then they aren't as wired to get to the next new and interesting scent.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Check out youtube for videos on loose leash walking by Kikkopup and also search for the "silky leash method".
And an official "no comment" on the illusion collar.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Look into this Easy Walk harness/collar instead.

Here's the link to one of the threads here: http://www.dogforums.com/25-dog-product-reviews/46320-easywalk-harness.html

It's been working really well for me so far.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

NO NO NO on anything by Cesar Millan!!!  He uses old-school aversive training methods (i.e., punishment and pain).

I am totally supportive of anything by Victoria ... I think she is fabulous and she excels in positive training methods IMO.

Try either the Easy Walk Harness or the Walk Your Dog With Love Harness. My dog is a leash puller and I got the Walk Your Dog With Love Harness and it's done wonders for her! 

However, don't stop practicing with loose leash walking on the collar, especially if you want to go for certifications in the future for therapy dog or CGC because they will not let you use harness when testing leash walking.


----------

